# Generator/Inverter power ratings



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi

I have been asked to set-up my espresso machine for an outdoor fundraiser. Happy to do so, but unsure how to advise the event organisers on power requirements (from a generator). The generator will need to power my espresso machine - element power rating of 1.2kw, grinder, 350watt, and hot water urn - 1.6kw. So, does this mean a generator with at least 3.2kw (ie the sum of all appliance wattage?) Or will a smaller generator suffice? Any advice on how to work out what type of generator should be hired for the day. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

As this is a public 'event' then my answer is that the generator will not only have to be able to supply the power (although over an hour the requirements will be a lot less) , BUT BUT BUT (this is the more important bit) will need to be grounded and the supply to equipment via a RCD, seek advice from the hire peeps and all should be well.

If anyone tells you that your own equipment needs to be PAT tested, then advise them that self testing by visual assessment is permissible (write down on the back of a beer mat the date of assessment, lol)

Self visual assessment = no damage to casing, no damage to power lead / plug wired correctly and correct fuse fitted....


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

DaveP said:


> As this is a public 'event' then my answer is that the generator will not only have to be able to supply the power (although over an hour the requirements will be a lot less) , BUT BUT BUT (this is the more important bit) will need to be grounded and the supply to equipment via a RCD, seek advice from the hire peeps and all should be well.


Yes, and for the OP this is why

http://www.powersafe.net.au/pdf/duosafety.pdf


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks for the info. My question was more along the lines of "what capacity generator will i need". Will talk it over with the organisers - and also ensure that the issue of grounding is addressed as well.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

> My question was more along the lines of "what capacity generator will i need".


You already did the sums and answered the peak load requirement correctly ..


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The load from the grinder is intermittent so the generator you seek is probably rated at at least 2.8kW continuous and at least 3.2kW peak power.

The reason I say "at least" is that the grinder is a motor and as such will have a brief but significant high current surge on starting. This ought not be a problem but.....

If you were to encounter any problem with this then the simple answer would be to switch off the urn when using the grinder


----------

